# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Самый мощный лазер во Вселенной располагается в штате Техас

## ALEX(XX)

10 апреля 2008 года, 19:00 
Текст: Михаил Карпов

Учёные осуществили запуск Техасского петаваттного лазера, расположенного в Университете штата Техас в Остине (США), сообщает New Scientist. Он способен посылать инфракрасные лазерные импульсы, мощность каждого из которых составляет более 1 петаватта (1 петаватт = 1 миллион миллиардов ватт). В первый раз Техасский петаваттный лазер произвёл такой импульс 31 марта этого года. Операторы установки продолжают наращивать мощность импульсов и надеются через несколько недель перейти порог в 1,4 петаватта, достигнутый Ливерморским петаваттным лазером ещё в 1990 году. 
Энергия, заключающаяся в каждом импульсе, составляет всего около 200 джоулей, но она высвобождается в течении всего одной триллионной части секунды. Лазер может быть сфокусирован на поверхность, которая в 10 раз тоньше человечесного волоса. Светит же он ярче любого источника, когда-либо существовавшего во Вселенной, за исключением, пожалуй, Большого Взрыва. 
По словам Тодда Димитре, директора лазерной установки, астрофизики утверждают, что при всплесках гамма-излучения, которые случается, когда массивные звёзды превращаются в чёрные дыры, интенсивность видимого излучения составляет до 1020 на каждый квадратный сантиметр. Техасский петаваттный лазер может в 100 раз превзойти этот показатель. 
С помощью этой установки учёные смогут создавать экстремальные условия в вакуумной камере, обстреливая лазером облака газа. Когда лазерный луч достигает скопления газа, он производит ударную волну, похожую на ту, которая получается в результате взрыва сверхновой. Такие события побуждают находящиеся рядом облака газа к формированию в новые светила. Эксперименты с лазером, также, помогут сымитировать процессы, происходящие внутри планет-гигантов. 
Некоторые учёные считаю, что чрезвычайно высокая температура, при которой происходят выбросы гамма-излучения, может привести к появлению антиматерии. Теоретически с помощью Техасского петаваттного лазера её можно будет получать - в очень ограниченных количествах.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

У янки опять мания величия. Или это компьюлентовские хедлайнеры прикалываются?

----------


## akoulev

> 10 апреля 2008 года, 19:00 
> ...способен посылать инфракрасные лазерные импульсы, мощность каждого из которых составляет более 1 петаватта (1 петаватт = 1 миллион миллиардов ватт). ... всего около 200 джоулей, но она высвобождается в течении всего одной триллионной части секунды. Лазер может быть сфокусирован на поверхность, которая в 10 раз тоньше человечесного волоса. Светит же он ярче любого источника, когда-либо существовавшего во Вселенной, за исключением, пожалуй, Большого Взрыва.


Здорово! А практическое применение ожидается? Связь, военные дела?...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Связь, военные дела?...


Ну.... Если насчёт связи, то не хотел бы я оказаться на путитакой волны. А военные дела тоже вряд ли... Слишком громоздко

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Здорово! А практическое применение ожидается? Связь, военные дела?...


Скорее физика. Для военных целей обычно применяются химические лазеры ... для связи не нужна такая огромная мощность

----------


## maXmo

> Энергия, заключающаяся в каждом импульсе, составляет всего около 200 джоулей, но она высвобождается в течении всего одной триллионной части секунды.


да ладно, он не инфракрасный. Это ж белый импульс.

----------

